# Glencoe Models Jupiter C



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is the Jupiter C that carried the United States first satellite into space, Explorer 1. On the top of the of the rocket, is the Explorer 1, and the only change I made to the model. I made decals for the tip of the satellite, and the four antennas made out of bread tie wire, otherwise, it was built out of the box.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool you never see these built. I bought two to pair up with a Revell Mercury capsule.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Most excellent! For a sec I thought the change you made was putting the NOMAD probe on top


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Perfesser!:wave:

I never thought of that.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tough crowd, as usual.


----------

